
Edlib – a library for building a document editor - vmorgulis
http://blog.neil.brown.name/2015/07/edlib-because-one-more-editor-is-never-enough/
======
vmorgulis
Recent presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjfHEGeqpIY&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjfHEGeqpIY&feature=youtu.be)

GitHub (with a very interesting readme)
[https://github.com/neilbrown/edlib](https://github.com/neilbrown/edlib)

A comment mentioning edlib:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11244405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11244405)

------
zoom6628
One of the best written blogs out there. This guy should be writing books -
they would be hilarious and informative.

